# ARGHHH Monsters!!!!



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure if anybody has read this before but.........

There be sea monsters 

Keep an eye on that live rock Ladies and gents :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

woa. that's so weird. kinda disgusting to think about having a 7 foot worm in your reef system.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Makes you wonder how big they can grow.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

There are these worms that live in craters in the ocean where heat from the earth's core comes in so its extremely hot and the pressure is really high and they recently found living createres down there, and up until now it was thought that everything living relyed on the sun. but everything down there relys on erm... uh i forget what it was but some of the critters they found down there was this like 8 foot long worm. and its pretty cool because if the sun exploded the earth would freeze over and everything would die, except for that little ecosystem down there would keep on living like nothing ever happened. it was this movie thing at a a muisam (sp?) and my science teacher was talking about it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ewww!! that's disgusting. It gives me the creeps!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow that's one big earth worm! I knew that in Australia you can find worms underground about 10 feet long, but fancy one living in an aquarium unoticed.:shock:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ewwww!!! That is soo gross! I normally don't mind worms at all but that one gives me the heeby-jeebies. lol. That is nasty though. That's crazy that he didn't notice it before that!


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Makes you wonder how big they can grow.


Makes me wonder how tight my tank lid closes :shock:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

holy crap on a crap cracker, i would have freaked out if i saw that in a tank. i give that guy alot of credit for pulling that monster out by hand, *shivers.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Hamm35924 said:


> There are these worms that live in craters in the ocean where heat from the earth's core comes in so its extremely hot and the pressure is really high and they recently found living createres down there, and up until now it was thought that everything living relyed on the sun. but everything down there relys on erm... uh i forget what it was but some of the critters they found down there was this like 8 foot long worm. and its pretty cool because if the sun exploded the earth would freeze over and everything would die, except for that little ecosystem down there would keep on living like nothing ever happened. it was this movie thing at a a muisam (sp?) and my science teacher was talking about it.


Those tubeworms as well as many others inhabit the hydrothermic vent region of the benthos zone. Down there their is a certian bacteria that live on minerals given off by the vents instead of light that is the basis of all life down there. You'll also find shrimp, fish, shellfish, craps, and even octopi. It was the topic of my science project last year 

That worm you're talking about must be weird (i wouldn't know, my computer can't load the link)


----------

